# Wishful Thinking



## akjimny (Feb 19, 2014)

Seriously wishfully thinking about going to Sturgis this August.  3000 miles one way from Anchorage to there - should be able to make 1000 a day with me and my bro-in-law taking turns at the wheel.

Anybody else been there / going there?  Any suggestions on where to camp?

If I can get the money together it would be a memorable vacation.  Only bad thing is I have to drive thru Canada to get there.


----------



## LEN (Feb 19, 2014)

If this is during or at the party or a week each side you WILL be 100-200 miles away for a camp ground. Or boondocking in a lot of heat in some farmers field. An unbelievable amount of people. I haven't been there in 20 years and it has grown allot since then. I flew in and out for the day so I could see all the people. Other than that just call call call and you might get a cancellation. Anywhere is better than nowhere.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Len.  I know to expect a lot of people, but it should be better then next year's event.  This will be the 74th anniversary and I figure the 75th will really be packed, so that's one reason I was thinking about going this year.

I've been doing some research on the RV Park Reviews website, but I haven't called for reservations because this is still in the "Maybe" stage.  Depends on whether mu bro-in-law can come up with his share of the gas money.  I love him but I'm not going to totally finance this vacation.

If it comes down to it, we can boondock since the motorhome is self-contained.  Might have to make a run somewhere to dump and gas up but it's do=able.


----------



## dfedora (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Jim
You can buy a lot of air fare for what it will cost in Gas especially in Canada to drive 6000 miles
 That's why I fly back east leaving the jeep and rv's up in Wasilla . $3500.00 in gas verses $150. to fly back to Boston last October.


----------

